
GoDaddy's CEO on Why It's Okay for Men to Be Feminists - gmays
http://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/go-daddy-s-ceo-on-why-its-okay-for-men-to-be-feminists.html
======
paulhauggis
"the film offers an unscripted and critical look at the lack of gender
diversity in the technology sector"

I agree that there are less women in the tech sector. I just don't feel that
more discrimination and separation of the sexes will fix it: IE: all woman
companies, coding teams, etc.

The go-to person for this on social media, "Brianna Wu", also seems to think
the answer to discrimination is with more discrimination in her favor (her
company is all female, the games she creates are designed only for females,
and she talks about both of these facts as a "good thing" all the time).

Aren't we supposed to encourage more diversity..and not less? Gender bias goes
both ways and until both sides realize this, the problem will never go away.

